# Rest In Peace, Yogi



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

RIP Yogi. I miss you terribly. You were so loved❤


----------



## TheRealAndreaPond (Nov 21, 2020)

I’m so sorry. My favourite, Mr Garvey is quite precious to me. He’s such an aggressive dude, I love him. I hope he sticks with me for as long as possible. Do you think you’ll get another betta?


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

YogisMom said:


> RIP Yogi. I miss you terribly. You were so loved❤
> View attachment 1024400


Sorry for your loss 😔 Yogi was such a cute little guy. What happened to him?


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

SIP


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

YogisMom said:


> RIP Yogi. I miss you terribly. You were so loved❤
> View attachment 1024400


Rip Yogi 😔💕


----------



## Katlyn Josephine (Feb 3, 2015)

so sorry for your loss, RIP yogi


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Katlyn Josephine said:


> so sorry for your loss, RIP yogi


Thank you so much. 🙏


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

TheRealAndreaPond said:


> I’m so sorry. My favourite, Mr Garvey is quite precious to me. He’s such an aggressive dude, I love him. I hope he sticks with me for as long as possible. Do you think you’ll get another betta?


Thank you. I hope Garvey does too. The fact that you love him so much goes such a long way. 
Yes, I will. Yogi made me so happy every day. Even toward the end, he found a way to make me smile. Once I feel ready, I will buy another. I love bettas so much. Hope you have a nice day and thank you so much for your condolences.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Lori_manou said:


> Rip Yogi 😔💕


Thank you 🙏


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> SIP





MaGiC74 said:


> Sorry for your loss 😔 Yogi was such a cute little guy. What happened to him?


hi, thank you so much. He had a virus called lymphocystitis where he’d get tumors/cysts on his body. They would grow, burst and go down then come back again. Bettas can live with this and do fine depending on the location and how bad the wound is and if it becomes infected. He basically got the worst case. This went on for months. Eventually a very large tumor broke through the scales on his head. It became infected and I tried so many treatments but he eventually succumbed to it. You can read the situation from where it began under “small lump on head and missing scales...” but it’s real sad with a lot of ups and downs. I wouldn’t recommend it unless you are curious or looking for info on the progression, how we tried to treat it, etc. 
thank you for your condolences. I really appreciate it. 🙏


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

YogisMom said:


> hi, thank you so much. He had a virus called lymphocystitis where he’d get tumors/cysts on his body. They would grow, burst and go down then come back again. Bettas can live with this and do fine depending on the location and how bad the wound is and if it becomes infected. He basically got the worst case. This went on for months. Eventually a very large tumor broke through the scales on his head. It became infected and I tried so many treatments but he eventually succumbed to it. You can read the situation from where it began under “small lump on head and missing scales...” but it’s real sad with a lot of ups and downs. I wouldn’t recommend it unless you are curious or looking for info on the progression, how we tried to treat it, etc.
> thank you for your condolences. I really appreciate it. 🙏


Oh no. Thanks for being there for him and trying your best. He's in a better place now


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

oh no I am so sorry. we lost are rabbit she was the best. I know what it is like.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Mr. B said:


> oh no I am so sorry. we lost are rabbit she was the best. I know what it is like.


Thank you. I’m so sorry to hear about your rabbit. It’s so sad losing a pet so my thoughts are with you. I really appreciate your condolences. Hopefully 2021 brings us happier times. 🙏😊


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Mr. B said:


> View attachment 1025059


She was so beautiful.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

YogisMom said:


> She was so beautiful.


Thank you.


----------



## Zaranica (Jul 29, 2021)

S.I.P. ❤


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Zaranica said:


> S.I.P. ❤


Thank you very much. He was a precious little soul. 🙏💕


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Aw! I'm so sorry! He was beautiful! 😢 💕 😭


----------

